# A Better Fishery, Podcast, BCT, CCA and BFL Partnership



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Natural Partnership*

This has been in the making for a longtime coming. Bay Flats Lodge officially announces partnership with CCA Texas and Building Conservation Trust. Now, while booking at Bay Flats Lodge our guests have a platform to get involved and donate. All customer donations will be matched by Bay Flats Lodge. Learn More about Marine Habitat Projects...

When you visit Bay Flats Lodge and make a donation, Bay Flats Lodge will be happy to match it. The Building Conservation Trust (BCT), and Coastal Conservation Associationâ€™s Habitat Program funds grassroots-driven projects that achieve one or more of five key objectives: Restore degraded habitats; Create new habitats; Advance the science of coastal habitat and marine fisheries conservation; Foster habitat stewardship; and Educate coastal communities on the value of conservation.

*Podcast Coming Soon*

Many of you have asked what it takes to be a fishing guide. Here are three of Bay Flats Lodge best guides talking about just that. The CCA Podcast interviewed Capt. Jason Wagenfehr , Steven Bolt and Harold Dworaczyk on what a guides life is like and what it takes to be successful. We'll have the release date for the podcast soon.

Learn More about Marine Habitat Projects











Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough were opened on September 25, 2014, after having been sealed in the 1970s and enduring decades of negative impacts from siltation and low water flows. Local media were invited to view the ribbon-cutting ceremony and opening. Through a large membership-wide fundraising effort, CCA Texas contributed $1.6M to the $9.4M restoration of Cedar Bayou in Rockport, Texas. Thank you to all of our project partners, sponsors, and generous members for your support of this important project. It would not have been possible without you!

Thank you!

Capt. Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing dudes with a fishing problem*

Coastal Advocacy Adventures Podcast - Listen tomorrow as Bay Flats Lodge Guides Captain Harold Dworaczyk, Jason Wagenfehr and Steven Boldt are laid back and pure about what they do. "We're fishing dudes, with a fishing problem" CCA Texas Building Conservation Trust Shane Bonnot


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Coastal Advocacy Adventures Podcast Link & Video*

http://www.ccatexas.org/coastal-advocacy-adventures-podcast-episode-24-so-you-want-to-be-a-fishing-guide/


----------

